

Home Security Tech: costs less than $100, installs in less than 2 min - kornersafe
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/korner-home-security-anyone-can-use-and-everyone-can-afford/x/7193927#home
A security product for your apartment or home, designed so anyone can use it and everyone can afford it.  Includes iOS and Android App.&lt;p&gt;Introducing the First 1-piece Door&#x2F;Window Sensor - works better, looks great! At under $100 and setup under 2 minutes, this is truly built for everybody.
======
wackywifi
Using vulnerable wireless protocols, like every other "wireless" home security
system.

Broken/jammed in 1 millisecond.

~~~
kornersafe
Well, _any_ system can be hacked. So, what do we do? · Add wires so the
sensors can’t be jammed? The installation cost/complexity go up and the
aesthetic appeal tanks.

· Add backup batteries so power failure doesn’t interrupt the system? Adds a
bunch of cost to the base station.

· Order a dedicated, buried phone line/data link to connect to real-time, live
monitoring? Big monthly fee.

And, as we saw clearly demonstrated in Die Hard 2 (and by the NSA), a
dedicated individual or group with sufficient resources can break any system.
Telemetry links can be cut or spoofed, dogs can be trapped or sedated, guards
can be bought-off or scared-off. The goal here is to provide a product that is
affordable to much greater swath of the population than ADT, a Rottweiler, or
Bruce Willis and can inform-on/ deter-against the vast majority of intruders
perpetuating crimes of opportunity.

But, what _can_ we do about jamming? · In some sense, we’re fighting jamming
constantly. The fob in most cases is physically co-located with a much higher
power, broad-band transmitter that is spewing data into the same frequency
bands (i.e. a wireless router). ZigBee has shown to be relatively robust to
interference using Clear Channel Assessment and Dynamic Channel Selection to
work around busy channels.

· We can monitor the received signal strength (RSSI) across the 16 channels in
the 2.4GHz band. Should all channels become full, indicating a broad-spectrum
jammer, the user can be alerted.

· Sensors will check in periodically (at a random interval) to inform the
base-station of their presence and status.

· Finally, the data between sensors and base station will be encrypted such
that it would be difficult to spoof a sensor’s presence/response.

